# AFX Racemasters coming soon thread



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Okay there has been a lot of new cars, sets, & accessories that are listed to be available around the end of 2013 or early 2014.

I am most excited for the digital lap counter part #21002. I have been looking forward to this one for a while now since coming back to slot cars in July. 

This info is not 100% confirmed. But I will try & list what I know.

The counter is listed on several retail websites to be released in late November. BadL has them listed as a pre-order.

It can be used on a 4 lane track being that you purchase 2 of the counters. The counters can be linked to each other via a cable. 

There is a start feature that counts down from 5. And if you jump the start it will dock you a lap. There is audible beeps for this starting feature. I think the max lap limit is 100. By counting to 99 & then the next lap is your final lap.
After the race distance has been met it will show which lane won, finished 2nd, 3rd, & 4th.

The counter display's are modular meaning that the display can face towards the outside of the track or to the inside of the track. To give you the ability to see it for a 4 lane track to make both displays face the same way.

The counters themselves are battery operated. The counter uses a switch or sensor that is tripped by the magnets in the cars going over the piece that goes under the track.

For right now this what I remember reading I am sure I am missing something
Here is a pic for reference.http:// http://www3.towerhobbies.com/cgi-bin/wti0001p?&I=LNDHXX


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Cars coming soon....*

Here are the '69 Camaro Z28 & '69 Boss 302 Mustang (on the Mega G 1.7 LWB chassis):









Other New Cars coming from Racemasters, as seen at their Booth at this years IHobby Expo, in Schaumburg, IL.









Incidentally the Gen6 Ford and Chevy will appear in different color schemes to the blue and red in an updated Big Block Battlers set next year. This info is straight from Steve R.










Back to Racemasters, did you know that Bad L's Hobby has the Pre-Order listing Prices for the '69 Mustang and Camaro already up on their site.... PRE Order Here


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*Other Pre-Oders from Bad L's....*

Just another heads-up, but Bad L also has the New Sets listed-
New Sets Pre-Order


----------



## RacerDave (Mar 28, 2006)

I like the muscle cars for sure. That mustang looks nice stretched out on the 1.7 chassis. On the other hand I would have also liked the body to be modeled for the 1.5. That way I could use them on a variety of older chassis. Dave.


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

One thing I find odd about the Ford vs.Chevy stockcar set is. Where is Nascar's name on this set? The way they love that Gen 6 car I am surprised they would let this go w/o their m0name on it. I guess Ford & Chevy decided they do not need Nascar's approval to make stock cars with their name on it:thumbsup:! I also wonder what the liveries of the two included cars look like? I see 3 different possibilities.

I also think that I have enough track to make that layout on the "Big Block Battlers" box. That looks like a real neat layout!! Stay tuned for pics!! I will have to use the floor for this one though. Hello back pain!!


----------



## Bill Hall (Jan 6, 2007)

*69 Shootout*

Very nice at first glance.

Starts with a great theme. Has adjustable power for beginners.

...and best of all? The art department is in check. Classic Ford blue and Chevy hugger orange (as shown anyway). Styling is on the mark. Chrome rims. No ********* wheel wells or doofus ride heights. The cars actually look like a vintage Mustang and a Camaro 

I havent bought an actual boxed set since forever. I'll buy that one. I hope they sell the carp out of it! :thumbsup:


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

Bill Hall said:


> Very nice at first glance.
> 
> Starts with a great theme. Has adjustable power for beginners.
> 
> ...


You know what Bill I think that all of us here at HT would be pleased as punch to be able to see kids all across the country getting these sets for Christmas this year. And pushing aside their Xbox/Playstation to make room on the floor to build a layout.

I think what I am gonna do is get with my friend at his hobby shop & see if we can get some of these sets for some in need kids for Christmas this year.


----------



## Ralphthe3rd (Feb 24, 2011)

*No Nascarp*



FOSTBITTEN said:


> One thing I find odd about the Ford vs.Chevy stockcar set is. Where is Nascar's name on this set? The way they love that Gen 6 car I am surprised they would let this go w/o their m0name on it. I guess Ford & Chevy decided they do not need Nascar's approval to make stock cars with their name on it:thumbsup:! I also wonder what the liveries of the two included cars look like? I see 3 different possibilities.
> 
> I also think that I have enough track to make that layout on the "Big Block Battlers" box. That looks like a real neat layout!! Stay tuned for pics!! I will have to use the floor for this one though. Hello back pain!!


That's not Odd, that's smart...Super Smart ! They saved themselves a million dollars in licensing fees, and if you're really into modelling your faves from Nascar, just repaint and decal 'em yerself.


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

I hope they will make dodge soon!!!

Wes


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

Muscle cars! Ill get those for sure... But I also say bring on the Mopars! That short wheelbase chassis would make a good home for a 1st gen AMX and a '71 Challenger. Id like to see a Duster/Demon too.


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

For everyone in slotdom that has been hanging on second and third hand information and "borrowed" photo's, here are a few tidbits from the actual manufacturer of said items.

Hello Dennis,

From what I could tell of the site I do believe the rumors are true for all
the pictures/items. We have yet to update our website due to the
significantly larger amount of new products we've had in
development...unfortunately it's put us a little behind! Nonetheless, the
majority of those products won't be available for purchase until November.
The paintable Porsche and Digital Lap Counter should be out by November, the paintable Peugeot, not till January.

Hope this helps, feel free to contact me with more questions/ comments.

Have an excellent evening,
Elyse Niblett

So I asked another question ..................
When will the Mustang and Camaro be available? And the new race sets? Sorry to ask so many questions. Thanks much!

And the answer was .............

Hello Dennis,

No apology necessary! Both cars are scheduled to be released mid-December. The new and improved Super Intl set will be available literally any day now. The new and improved Giant set will be released mid-November. The ‘69 shootout set (which includes the ’69 Mustang and Camaro cars) will be available around Thanksgiving. The Ford vs. Chevrolet Stocker Challenge set with the Gen6 Nascar Ford Fusion and Chevy SS cars will also be out around Thanksgiving.

Hope this helps!


Elyse Niblett

Have a good day! pig


----------



## WesJY (Mar 4, 2004)

grungerockjeepe said:


> Muscle cars! Ill get those for sure... But I also say bring on the Mopars! That short wheelbase chassis would make a good home for a 1st gen AMX and a '71 Challenger. Id like to see a Duster/Demon too.


and chargers!!! 

Wes


----------



## kiwidave (Jul 20, 2009)

When is Thanksgiving?


----------



## partspig (Mar 12, 2003)

Thanksgiving in the States is on November 28th. pig


----------



## beast1624 (Mar 28, 2009)

Thanks for the update PP!


----------



## Black Oxxpurple (Jul 3, 2011)

WTG PP !


Rob


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

I've seen another photo with the Camaro in blue and the Mustang in yellow.


----------



## alpink (Aug 22, 2010)

Thanksgiving in Canada was Monday


----------



## FOSTBITTEN (Aug 1, 2013)

alpink said:


> Thanksgiving in Canada was Monday


Pass the Molson & the moose eh!


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

WesJY said:


> and chargers!!!
> 
> Wes


Id be in for a couple Chargers...but seeing that those are pretty well covered its less of a priority. The Demon/Duster has never been done outside of resin casters, and that's a popular Mopar. 

On the other hand, a modern Charger in police trim, paired with a modern Challenger for a little cops & robbers action....


----------



## grungerockjeepe (Jan 8, 2007)

...also, 'paintable porsche'.....do tell! Hope that's a Carerra or a Cayman.

I think a few Eurotrash sports cars would be a good idea. Audi R-S5, TT or R8...BMW M3 or M6...the Cayman I mentioned...any of those would be a good idea. I really REALLY want those Audis!


----------



## TK Solver (Mar 18, 2004)

The paintable Porsche will be a 962.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

Gees, I need more spending money for all these goodies. thanks for the confirmation pig.


----------



## many slots (Apr 16, 2007)

It looks like some of these cars are hitting the market now.


----------



## vansmack2 (Feb 9, 2012)

I have seen these two Porsche 962 cars for sale on EBAY.


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

I saw those, they look great!!! In my WANT column.


----------



## Bubba 123 (Sep 10, 2010)

NTxSlotCars said:


> I saw those, they look great!!! In my WANT column.


Me 2... :thumbsup:

GT Fan-atic

Bubba 123 :wave:


----------



## NTxSlotCars (May 27, 2008)

Since Racemasters has done such an awesome job with the line up of classic 962s,
maybe AutoWorld can repop the old AFX Porsche 917. With the great graphics they are capable of,
as displayed on the graffitti, rat fink and looney tunes cars, and more recently with the 
NHRA stuff, they can at least do the color schemes for some of these cars....























































and maybe the Ferrari 512m?




















Just a thought while we're lookin back.


----------

